# Trenz Grill for 95 Maxima SE



## dwaku (Jun 10, 2004)

Just ordered a Trenz grill from custommaxima. It looks insane, I can't wait to install it. From what I read it seems real easy to install. Just remove the nissan emblem, place the Trenz grill over existing grill and bolt on. 
Just wondering if anyone's installed this grill before. If you have any pointers on removing the Nissan emblem or any tips I should know about bolting it on I'd appreciate it. Also if you have some pictures of your final results that'd rock too. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## dwaku (Jun 10, 2004)

No one seemed interested enough to responded, which is fine. The installation was self explanatory. Here's a pic of the end result for self-gratification :thumbup: 

Trenz Grill 

forgive my lameness if the image doesn't work, first time :loser:


----------



## shmad (Jul 18, 2004)

nice grill :cheers: how much did that run u, w/ shipping and everything?and how long did it take to put on?


----------



## dwaku (Jun 10, 2004)

shmad said:


> nice grill :cheers: how much did that run u, w/ shipping and everything?and how long did it take to put on?


with tax and shipping it came to 108 and change. The shipping was ridiculously fast, I ordered it on a sunday afternoon and it came Tuesday. As for installation, it was very easy. I just had to pop the Nissan emblem off the grill with a regular screw driver. Clean the residue off with Goo-Gone, then you slide the Trenz Grill over the factory and bolt it with the provided hardware. It took 15 minutes. All you need are vice grips and a small philips head bit to tighten the bolts, or you could take out the whole grill and fasten it on without having to deal with cramped areas. Whichever you prefer. :thumbup:


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

nice grill. =)


----------



## dbassoni (May 24, 2004)

Why don't you consider removing the front license plate holder, since it appears that front plates are not issued/required where you live? Took mine off, and had to deal with a little discoloration in the long-hidden paint under there - - a little wax/polish, and it's hardly noticed. Anyway, the effect is much cleaner lines in the front end/grill area. I put the plastic frame and fasteners away, after I removed them, in case I sell the car in the future, and someone wants to remount it with a front license plate. Anyway, just a suggestion - - really like the way it improved the frond-end appearance of mine.


----------



## dwaku (Jun 10, 2004)

dbassoni said:


> Why don't you consider removing the front license plate holder, since it appears that front plates are not issued/required where you live? Took mine off, and had to deal with a little discoloration in the long-hidden paint under there - - a little wax/polish, and it's hardly noticed. Anyway, the effect is much cleaner lines in the front end/grill area. I put the plastic frame and fasteners away, after I removed them, in case I sell the car in the future, and someone wants to remount it with a front license plate. Anyway, just a suggestion - - really like the way it improved the frond-end appearance of mine.


Unforunately you have to show both front and back license plates in NY, as far as I know. I just blackout my license before I post pictures, which is why it looks like such an eyesore :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Sorry I just don't like the Trenz grills...a little too 'solid'. I'm more of a mesh type of fan.


----------



## dwaku (Jun 10, 2004)

Yeah, I worshipped it at first, but I think I'm over it already. I like the sporty look of the mesh grills also. I might sell it and switch to mesh, depends on how it looks with the rims I plan on getting.


----------



## Gurlie_J_Gurl (Aug 4, 2004)

*Grill Insert*

I ordered a "grill insert" for my 96 maxima which is made to go over the factory Nissan Emblem,... so it still lets the emblem show through slightly. Installed easy and has been pretty good.


----------

